# Scope of Bds verses Mbbs?



## love92

Mbbs or Bds ??

i have these two options to select from, which should be preferred & why??#confused


----------



## lite_lord

It depends on student in which field he is interested...
Both have scope...
Mbbs is tough than bds...


----------



## axa19

i think bds has more scope. there are only around 500 students admitted in bds every year i think and pakistan has a population of 18 crores so you can see the ratio for yourself.and bds has more money than mbbs.


----------



## OmerFaruq

i'm also at the verge to onset my career


----------



## AEMON

BDS! its easy,short term,has a large scope in Pakistan, duty hours are short (one shift 5 hours only). House job is easy. And merit for BDS is less than MBBS. The syllabus of BDS is half of MBBS. Dentists make a lot of money. :thumbsup: Plus if you want to do other things than studies, then go for BDS . MBBS is parhna hi parhna vo bhi saari zindagi !!


----------



## masterh

AEMON said:


> BDS! its easy,short term,has a large scope in Pakistan, duty hours are short (one shift 5 hours only). House job is easy. And merit for BDS is less than MBBS. The syllabus of BDS is half of MBBS. Dentists make a lot of money. :thumbsup: Plus if you want to do other things than studies, then go for BDS . MBBS is parhna hi parhna vo bhi saari zindagi !!


Scope of MBBS is more than BDS, that is why it has the highest merit among any study disciplines in the entire world. MBBS is multidimensional. BDS is only the study of teeth and dentition, while MBBS is the study of the entire body. In a country like ours where only 5% can afford to go to a dentist, 100% go to an MBBS doctor, because the diseases that an MBBS doctor treats are more serious and can be life threatening at the same time. With a BDS from Pakistan you can't easily go abroad, but with an MBBS you can go anywhere in the world after giving exams like USMLE, PLAB or AMC. 

BDS course has a higher failure late than MBBS course (Check UHS exam results from the previous years where roughly the pass rate of BDS is 50-60% while MBBS is 80%). Both courses are almost equal in the level of difficulty it's is almost a fact that the brainy people mostly opt for MBBS hence, the higher pass rate. BDS is 4 years and MBBS is 5 years, but the TOTAL FEE of both these is almost equal in the private set up, because per annum cost of BDS is at least 15%-20% more than MBBS.  The scope of MBBS will always outshine every other field till the humanity lives or survives.


----------



## amir7500

MBBS scope is high.


----------



## masterh

But, that certainly doesn't mean BDS is not good. I think, dentists provided they do the right kind of practice can make a lot of money. The work hours are very easy. You can give more time to your family and, if you opt for Oral and Maxillo-Facial Surgery, you are likely to hit the jackpot. Orthodontists make the most money in Pakistan and their satisfaction rate is the highest among the dentists.  

What matters the most is that you get into the field that suits you and interests you.  It is all upto yourself.


----------



## Umer Yamin

BDS has its plus points, so does MBBS, you just choose what suits you more.


----------



## masterh

Umer Yamin said:


> BDS has its plus points, so does MBBS, you just choose what suits you more.


Exactly.


----------



## Umer Yamin

lite_lord said:


> It depends on student in which field he is interested...
> Both have scope...
> Mbbs is tough than bds...


This concept is extremely wrong, I repeat for everyone thinking about applying to BDS, BDS IS NOT EASIER THAN MBBS, I REPEAT, BDS IS NOT EASIER THAN MBBS AT ALL.


----------



## masterh

Umer Yamin said:


> This concept is extremely wrong, I repeat for everyone thinking about applying to BDS, BDS IS NOT EASIER THAN MBBS, I REPEAT, BDS IS NOT EASIER THAN MBBS AT ALL.


I agree. The level of difficulty of both the courses is more or less equal. 

- - - Updated - - -

Only that, MBBS is longer. Other than that, the level of difficulty is almost equal.


----------



## Umer Yamin

masterh said:


> Scope of MBBS is more than BDS, that is why it has the highest merit among any study disciplines in the entire world. MBBS is multidimensional. BDS is only the study of teeth and dentition, while MBBS is the study of the entire body. In a country like ours where only 5% can afford to go to a dentist, 100% go to an MBBS doctor, because the diseases that an MBBS doctor treats are more serious and can be life threatening at the same time. With a BDS from Pakistan you can't easily go abroad, but with an MBBS you can go anywhere in the world after giving exams like USMLE, PLAB or AMC.
> 
> BDS course has a higher failure late than MBBS course (Check UHS exam results from the previous years where roughly the pass rate of BDS is 50-60% while MBBS is 80%). Both courses are almost equal in the level of difficulty it's is almost a fact that the brainy people mostly opt for MBBS hence, the higher pass rate. BDS is 4 years and MBBS is 5 years, but the TOTAL FEE of both these is almost equal in the private set up, because per annum cost of BDS is at least 15%-20% more than MBBS.  The scope of MBBS will always outshine every other field till the humanity lives or survives.


Lets talk about the entire path, the path that leads to money 
In terms of the ultimate pathway to money, BDS is shorter and easier, but yet again, it is not just about the money


----------



## masterh

Umer Yamin said:


> Lets talk about the entire path, the path that leads to money
> In terms of the ultimate pathway to money, BDS is shorter and easier, but yet again, it is not just about the money


It is definitely not about money. But, at the same time, you won't see poor patients going to dentists. And, the insurance companies also don't pay for dental procedures.


----------



## Umer Yamin

masterh said:


> It is definitely not about money. But, at the same time, you won't see poor patients going to dentists. And, the insurance companies also don't pay for dental procedures.


But the rich patients who do visit dentists pay a lot


----------



## masterh

Umer Yamin said:


> But the rich patients who do visit dentists pay a lot


There are not many rich patients who have dental problems.  While, regardless of the socioeconomic status of a patient, almost everyone has a medical condition.


----------



## Umer Yamin

masterh said:


> There are not many rich patients who have dental problems.  While, regardless of the socioeconomic status of a patient, almost everyone has a medical condition.


Wrong, there are many rich patients who have dental problems, I see every third or fourth rich kid with braces on their teeth


----------



## masterh

Umer Yamin said:


> Wrong, there are many rich patients who have dental problems, I see every third or fourth rich kid with braces on their teeth


Haha okay, only if you say so.  You should definitely go for Orthodontics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Umer Yamin

masterh said:


> Haha okay, only if you say so.  You should definitely go for Orthodontics. :thumbsup:


Right now, nailing the first prof is my first priority, I'll think about everything else later


----------



## masterh

Umer Yamin said:


> Right now, nailing the first prof is my first priority, I'll think about everything else later


Best of Luck for the Profs.


----------



## Umer Yamin

masterh said:


> Best of Luck for the Profs.


Thank you


----------



## Umer Yamin

masterh said:


> Best of Luck for the Profs.


Same to you by the way


----------



## masterh

Umer Yamin said:


> Same to you by the way


Thank you very much.


----------

